# Wild snakes



## bigwood32 (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi all,
Me and my girlfriend are looking to go on some snake spotting excursions soon, hopefully some adders or lovely Natrix and I was wondering if anyone has any advice for me. We live in the West Midlands so there are a few places where I would like to go: Cannock Chase, Sutton park etc. I was wondering if anyone has experience in these locations or if not, what are some good tips as it is our first voyage. Obviously I will be doing some internet/book research but I would apprechiate some first hand advice or experiences :2thumb:

Cheers in advance!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Try and get yourself down to one of the staffordshire reptile meets in stoke, there is some stuff being organised for wildlife gardens and herping etc, and some trips to zoos from what I am told too.

But overall if your in the west midlands that should be good


----------



## bigwood32 (Oct 21, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Try and get yourself down to one of the staffordshire reptile meets in stoke, there is some stuff being organised for wildlife gardens and herping etc, and some trips to zoos from what I am told too.
> 
> But overall if your in the west midlands that should be good


I might just try that :2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

bigwood32 said:


> I might just try that :2thumb:


 
Speak to Spikebrit on here, I am sure he could give you more info, I personally won't be going to the next one but I will be going to the next one, it would be nice to meet some more peeps.

Its a good laugh and had some awesome looking reps the last time I went. 
I was very jelous lol.


----------



## bigwood32 (Oct 21, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Speak to Spikebrit on here, I am sure he could give you more info, I personally won't be going to the next one but I will be going to the next one, it would be nice to meet some more peeps.
> 
> Its a good laugh and had some awesome looking reps the last time I went.
> I was very jelous lol.


Just found the facebook page. I wont be at the next one either but I'm gonna try and make the march one


----------

